# my cat



## c_pierce705 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are my pets, Titus Pullo my juvenile ball python (kinda old pics, he's a lot bigger now) and Skinny my runt cat. She is the coolest cat ever. And that cute kid in the pic is my son Luca. Thought it might be my turn to share!


----------



## T-P (Oct 18, 2007)

very cute pics!
i love your cat!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

All three of your critters look sweet...at the moment...lol. Kinda betting both your son and Skinny have their moments.  So does your son like all the animals or is he more just a cat person?


----------



## c_pierce705 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, he especially loves the cat because she is easy to access, but he loves petting the snake and the tortoise when we have them out. Since we have had pets his whole life (all 4 years...LOL) he is very good around them, but you are right about the cat, sometimes he likes to chase her and stuff....


----------



## llllshaunllll (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice bp you have there how old is it?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice pics. Your son is so....cute.


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cute pets and adorable kid!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice pics. Your son is a cutie and sure seems to love his cat.


----------

